

Hallelujah! CloudPull successfully scrapes "tag" data from Google Reader - tvchurch
http://www.goldenhillsoftware.com/

======
tvchurch
I've been looking everywhere for a way to save all of my tags from Google
Reader. I can verify that CloudPull preserves all tagged data and the links to
the websites that have been tagged.

If you were worried about losing all of your bookmarks through Google Reader,
this should put you at ease.

Now I hope Feedly and OldReader and any other Google Reader replacements
incorporate tags, so that they can eventually re-incorporate my current tagged
data.

------
mike503
Is there a windows (or Linux command line) equivalent that will backup Google-
based data?

~~~
johnsbrayton
The closest thing I know of for other operating systems is BackupGoo.
<http://www.backupgoo.com/> BackupGoo does not back up Google Reader, but it
does back up other Google services.

